

Nexmo SMS API launches the USA at wholesale rates - teljamou

Nexmo, the wholesale SMS API, just announced its support for US carriers. Now you are able to use one api to reach over 5billion phones. Receive SMS for free.<p>http://blog.nexmo.com/post/10130847666/nexmo-sms-api-usa-canada
======
teljamou
Wholesale SMS pricing available on www.nexmo.com/pricing

